# 10 y/o mare-possible buy



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

In that photo she looks backsore, possibly because her front feet have almost no heel and a long toe. 

I understand you're trying to get better photos, but his one is not a good one to judge her- especially if she's had her feet done between then and now.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

disastercupcake, thank you for your response. Her feet have been done since then because they did not look that bad yesterday. Hopefully I will get some better pictures shortly. I will post once I do.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Obviously I am not making a total blanket statement, and I am sure there are exceptions, but a lot of the Argentinian polo ponies do not have the nicest training techniques applied. We had several donated to our college polo team and most were all extremely head shy and nervous about a lot of normal stuff. Most were catty and quick though under saddle, but a lot of fear with some of the ground work. Just an FYI... Of course may not apply, but if they already had her tacked up when you got there be aware that could be why.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't had the best experience with ex-polo ponies either. My friend used to play polocrosse, and most of her team ride retired polo horses. While they are often suited well for the sport, are quick and turn fast, after their career in polo is over, many are spent and have health issues from the high impact.
So I would get a thorough PPE if you are planning on using this horse for a longer time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the information on polo ponies. I didn't even know they played polo/polocross out here in small town Fla.  I know she didn't play much polocross with her current owner, just a match or two. I will find out a little more about her prior polo life. I was all over, messing with her head and face and it didn't seem to faze her. She actually almost fell asleep with me rubbing her forehead. But ya'll definitely gave me some food for thought. Thank you.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are a few more pictures, still not the best for confirmation unfortunately but maybe ya'll can get an idea.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

She is downhill, but I have no huge complaints. 

She is fairly well balanced, has adequate bone. She is a tad tied in at the knee and for barrels I'd like a lower hock. Not an expert at picking out gaming horses however, wait to see what others have to say


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks again for the comments disastercupcake. These pictures still aren't the best for critiquing. I am going out this weekend to look at her again. I will take some pics myself that ya'll can hopefully guage her better at. I have to keep telling myself to stay objective because I really like her. She is super sweet and laid back until you ask for her to go. Plus she's super cute. Well, in my opinion atleast.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, here are some better (hopefully) pics for ya'll to see. Please let me know what ya'll think. We actually went ahead and got her because she is actually for my husband. He is mainly slow and easy trail rides. I was just hoping that with her past polo experience, she'd be able to take to speed events. Again, nothing super competitive, just local jackpots and playdays. Please let me know if you see anything that concerns you that maybe speed events are not for her. Thanks so much for ya'lls opinions.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ooops....here are the pics.



gatorsgirl27 said:


> Ok, here are some better (hopefully) pics for ya'll to see. Please let me know what ya'll think. We actually went ahead and got her because she is actually for my husband. He is mainly slow and easy trail rides. I was just hoping that with her past polo experience, she'd be able to take to speed events. Again, nothing super competitive, just local jackpots and playdays. Please let me know if you see anything that concerns you that maybe speed events are not for her. Thanks so much for ya'lls opinions.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a nice horse. A bit tied in at the knee.. but a nice horse over all. Can see some Thoroughbred in there and in a nice way.


----------



## gatorsgirl27 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Elana. Does anyone else have anything, good or bad?


----------

